# Please pray for Evelyn



## Band Saw Box (Dec 23, 2014)

Will you please pray for my Wonderful wife Evelyn. She is have some test done.


----------



## asyler (Dec 23, 2014)

done, thoughts and prayers for y'all


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 23, 2014)

Absolutely!! Prayers sent.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 23, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## mtassie (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent


----------



## t001xa22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dan, prayers have been conveyed.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 23, 2014)

Wishing you both the best.


----------



## glenspens (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 23, 2014)

Saying prayers.......keep us informed.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 23, 2014)

No problem, sent.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 23, 2014)

Prayers for Evelyn and for you too.


----------



## mlconnelly (Dec 23, 2014)

Prayers sent Dan.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 23, 2014)

Prayer sent - hope all goes well.


----------



## BJohn (Dec 23, 2014)

Dan you and your bride are in my prayers. As mentioned please keep us informed.


----------



## johns486 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thoughts have been sent.


----------



## mark james (Dec 23, 2014)

Dan, both Evelyn and you are/have been in my thoughts.  And in my prayers.


----------



## designer (Dec 23, 2014)

Done Dan.  I wish the best for both of you.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 23, 2014)

Dan, prayers on there way, 

God's Peace


----------



## Krash (Dec 23, 2014)

Absolutely Dan. It is our honor to support you in prayer.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 23, 2014)

Evelyn, and you are in our thoughts and prayers that all goes well.
Best wishes for a good result.
Brian.


----------



## wob50 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent and keep till she is better


----------



## jscola (Dec 23, 2014)

prayers are with you & your wife.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 23, 2014)

You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Monty (Dec 23, 2014)

Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 23, 2014)

You both are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wyone (Dec 23, 2014)

As a good friend of mine would say...  Kneel Mail sent


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you, Lord, for being there for me and allowing me to cry out to you in my times of need.  It is amazing to me that the Lord of the Universe would take time to listen to me and to care about what I say.  God, there are things happening around me right now that I do not understand.  Some of these things make me feel weak, helpless and afraid.  Even in the midst of this, I know that you are the Lord.  I know that the situation is in Your hand, and I trust You.   I beseech you for strength and for wisdom that I would be able to endure this situation and be able to  handle it in a way that would bring glory to Your name.  In Jesus name. Amen. - See more at: Prayers for Strength and Guidance


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 24, 2014)

Done.


----------



## plano_harry (Dec 24, 2014)

Done.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayer lifted Dan.  The best of Christmas wishes to you both also.


----------



## Trey (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayers sent Dan.  Here's hoping that both you and Evelyn have things turn out wonderfully.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 24, 2014)

done!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayers sent for both you & your wife


----------



## macsplinter (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Dec 24, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers for your family


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 24, 2014)

Please know that I will keep both of you in my prayer.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## Jeff turns (Dec 24, 2014)

We have you and Evelyn in our prayers


----------



## solobiker (Dec 24, 2014)

Always.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 24, 2014)

Done.

J


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 24, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## triw51 (Dec 24, 2014)

praying for both of you


----------



## Tom T (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes we will pray.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 25, 2014)

Evelyn and I want to thank everyone for your prayers. We will keep you informed as to how things are going.


----------



## southernclay (Dec 25, 2014)

Prayers sent Dan, Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Big (Dec 25, 2014)

Will be praying.


----------



## rockb (Dec 25, 2014)

Prayers headed upward on her behalf.....


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 25, 2014)

you got em....


----------



## elkhorn (Dec 25, 2014)

Dan & Evelyn, on this special day prayers have been sent your way.


----------



## RushmanHCP (Dec 26, 2014)

Dan, Prayers sent - trust you and Evelyn had a very blessed Christmas. Also wishing you everything of the best for the new year.


----------

